# Asian jasmine?



## Carolina Vivariums (Oct 27, 2016)

Is it safe to use Asian jasmine in either my dart frog tank or crested gecko tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Do you mean Trachelospermum asiaticum? If so, being a temperate plant, I'm not sure how well it'd work in a tropical tank as it may require a dormancy period.


----------



## Carolina Vivariums (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes that's the one yea I figured I try it as long as it's not toxic to darts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

